# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > Votações >  Como colocar Corais no aquário?

## José Francisco Duarte

Boas...

Vou colocar em breve (assim que receba) no aquário 25 acroporas de cultura. 

Assim o que queira saber (e isso supondo que poderiam fazer o mesmo) se colocariam as 25 de uma vez só e isto implicando um melhor preço, ou se colocariam uma de cada vez...

Um abraço!

----------


## José Francisco Duarte

Boas...

Era importante saber também as razões para usar cada método!

Abraço! :SbOk:

----------


## João Castelo

Na minha opinião um aquario é algo que se constroi lentamente .

Independentemente do choque criado por uma invasão do corais, seria obrigado a rápidamente distribuir 25 corais pelo espaço disponivel no aquário.

Certamente que ao fim de pouco tempo virá ao de cima a seguinte questão:Este fica melhor ali e este fica melhor aqui.Começam novamente as mudanças e com elas a diminuição da qualidade da água.

Não quer isto dizer que não se possa fazer. Eu não faria.

Um abraço,

JC

----------


## Joaquim Galinhas

:Olá:  José

Independentemente do factor monetário eu colocaria no máximo 3 ou 4 corais de cada vez, gosto de ver a evolução do povoamento do aquário lentamente e ter a certeza de que o local escolhido é o ideal para que cada um se desenvolva sem prejuizo do outro. Sei que isso é uma decisão dificil até porque quando se compram corais a tentação é grande mas acho que agora já consigo controlar isso, depois de algumas argoladas  :Coradoeolhos:  

Um abraço

----------


## Jose Miranda

Boas José 
Já o fiz duas veses.
No meu antigo sistema eu e outro membro do forum adquirimos e colocamos de uma só vez + de 25 corais nos aquarios, isto em duas ocasiões diferentes.
Não tivemos mortes e as coisas funcionaram.
Na altura o meu acuario tinha pouco mais de 300 litros.
No entanto tudo isto teve alguns factores que ajudaram ao sucesso da loucura....
Os aquarios estavam de tal forma estabilizados que aguentaram toda esta subita e brutal carga organica.
Na altura o meu aquario tinha estado  mais de um ano só com rocha/V e agua a ciclar.
Alem disso na altura e durante uns trés meses seguintes fiz pequenas mudanças de agua varias veses por semana, diminui tambem a alimentação dos três peixitos que tinha colocado havia uma ou duas semanas.
E tudo correu impecavelmente.
A razao de adquirirmos esta quantidade de corais foi tambem o optimo preço.

Se me perguntares se é o melhor metodo para povoar o aquario eu digo-te desde já que não....
 Se respeitares o que disse atrás e se o teu aquario estiver bem ciclado, força avança.
Nada como correr riscos de vez em quando para apimentar a vida.


Jose Miranda

----------


## Raul Silva Santos

Boas

Há que contar sempre com o consumo abrupto de calcio e outros elementos. Com a introdução de muitos corais ao mesmo tempo para além do problema do consumo dos vários elementos, também o problema de ter de gerir onde eles se sentem bem (luz, corrente, etc)... se forem muitos tudo isto é mais complicado.

Abraços

----------

